# light boards



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

After looking thru albums here I find my display woe-fully inadequate in the lighting arena.

So this weekend I built these, for little $$ . Parts I had... Hopefully they will be useful. I figure one or two more should be good for this year.

http://t-smythe.net/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=1767


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice. Simple and easy . Well done.


----------

